# Magnifying Glass/Lamp



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I just finished tying up a few PT Nymphs size 20 using a maginifying glass that I built from using the snake portion of a magnet and a 3" magnifying glass. When I was finished, I felt like I was looking cross eyed the entire time. I am looking for a better magnifying glass system and there are a ton of them on the market but not sure what I should be looking for. Looking for suggestions on magnifying glass or lamps that will not break the bank( less than $100).
There was a thread a while back that mentioned something about Menards having magnifying glasses or lamps available? I did a search and couldn't find the thread.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

I would check out Joann Fabrics, Micheal's etc. I have a table top lamp with magnifier but it cost me about $ 120.00. I love the darn thing it works great. Good luck.....


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Got mine off of Amazon.com 5in diameter lens,3 x mag $89.00
still getting used to it.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

bucknduck

Here is a link to a lot of lights. I personally have a Giraffe Lighting System but that is probably out of your stated price range. Like Big D stated it takes a little while getting used to the magnifier.

http://www.thefind.com/sports/info-light-fly-tying-lamp

Bob


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm still using my clearanced model I got from Wally world 4 years ago...

If it ever breaks I may buy a better one... but the cheap one works really well for me


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I found one from Staples $25.00 and so far its working great for tying those 20's-22's. I did make a modification to the lamp and replaced the connection from the arm to the lamp with a aluminum attachment and installed rubber washers to help keep the lamp head in place. It uses energy efficient light bulbs which lights up the fly and vise area and the bulb will be easy to replace when the time comes. 
Similar to this one:
http://www.staples.com/Black-Incandescent-Magnifying-Clamp-On-Desk-Lamp/product_489276?cmArea=SEARCH

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I use one of these and you can take them with you, they have them in different maginfications. I have had mine for 8 years and they are still good, I use them in taxidermy finishing work around eyes etc. and use them for painting fish, when you see the paint going on with one these on it's enough, they have so many different colors on one scale.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...l=f&oq=opti+viso&gs_rfai=&fp=ca6b5a4f84435186


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

This might be a "stupid question", but why are any of these solutions superior to just buying a set of higher-powered reading glasses?? I can only think of one possible reason and wonder what I might be missing.


----------

